# Photoshop Elements 8 + Thunderbird



## mats24 (24. Januar 2010)

Hi,
ich möchte bei Photoshop Elements 8 Thunderbird als Standart-Email-Programm einstellen. Unter dem Menü "Voreinstellungen/Weitergabe" kann ich jedoch nur zwischen "Outlook Express" und "Adobe E-Mail-Services" wählen. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit das zu ändern?
mats24


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de,

ich zitiere mal aus der Hilfe:


> Wenn Photoshop Elements Ihr bevorzugtes E-Mail-Programm nicht unterstützt, müssen Sie die Datei manuell anhängen.



Allen Anschein und einer kurzen Recherche bei Google nach, wirst du dann wohl den Weg über
den normalen Email-Anhang nehmen müssen.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## mats24 (26. Januar 2010)

Danke Markus,
ich hatte gehofft, dass es vielleicht doch noch einen Weg gibt.
mats


----------

